# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ขายไฟ LED MOTION SENSOR เปิด ปิดไฟ อัตโนมัติ

## mickeylee

ขายไฟ LED MOTION SENSOR เปิด ปิดไฟ อัตโนมัติ 
MOTION ACTIVATED CORDLESS LIGHT, LIGHT ANGEL
สินค้าคุณภาพ เป็นไฟ LEDมีระบบเปิด ปิด อัตโนมัติโดยมี motion sensor จับการเคลื่อนไหว  สามารถจับได้ไกลถึง 10ฟุต 
ตัวฐานปรับหมุนได้ 360 องศา และ ปรับเอียงองศาได้ตามความต้องการได้เลย 
ติดตั้งง่าย ใช้เทปกาวสองหน้า แปะตรงฐานด้านหลังหรือ จะใช้สกูรยึดก็ได้ 
ติดตั้งที่ตรงบันได เพื่อความปลอดภัยให้กับเด็กๆ หรือ คนสูงอายุ  หรือ จะติดไว้ตรงทางเข้าหน้าบ้านเพื่อให้ความสว่างการไขกุญแจเข้าบ้านได้ง่ายขึ้น 
เมื่อมีการเคลื่อนไหวภายในรัศมี 10 ฟุต ไฟก็จะติดสว่างถึง 30 วินาทีแล้วก็ดับเอง 
ใช้ถ่าน AA   4 ก้อน 
ขนาด 5 นิ้ว x 5.75 นิ้ว 

ดูคลิปวีดีโอตามลิงค์นี้เลยครับ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC9HgCeAJYc

ราคา 350 บาท 
+ ค่าส่ง ems ทั่วประเทศ 50 บาท 

ท่านใดสนใจสั่งซื้อสินค้า โพศได้เลยครับ 
รายระเอียด ธนาคารครับ 

ชื่อบัญชี นายบุญชัย ลิปิพงศ์สันต์  
ธนาคารกรุงเทพ สาขาสาธุประดิษฐ์                
บัญชีเงินฝากสะสมทรัพย์ เลขที่  1 7 1 - 4 - 1 7 3 3 2 - 3   

ธนาคารกสิกรไทย สาขาสาธุประดิษฐ์               
บัญชีเงินฝากออมทรัพย์ เลขที่  0 4 1 - 2 - 3 7 0 7 6 - 9   

ธนาคารกรุงไทย สาขาย่อยเซ็นทรัลพระราม 3   
บัญชีเงินฝากออมทรัพย์ เลขที่ 768-0-04343-4    

ธนาคารไทยพาณิชย์ สาขาย่อย คาร์ฟูร์ บางแค         
บัญชีเงินฝากออมทรัพย์ เลขที่  232 – 210077 - 4 
ธนาคารทหารไทย สาขาเซ็นทรัลพระราม 3            
บัญชีเงินฝากออมทรัพย์ เลขที่  212 – 2 – 06509 - 3 
ขอบคุณมากครับ 
มิกกี้
089-816 2885 
www.b2g-thai.com

----------

